

Ask HN: Any Mac users on Chrome facing constant crashes and lag lately? - cjbarber

This began for me probably 2 months or so ago, and I know many of my friends who use Chrome on Macbooks have the exact same issue.<p>I&#x27;ve been using Firefox for a few weeks now but dying to switch back.<p>Chrome causes a spinning wheel of death which will not disappear - I am forced to hard reboot my computer.
======
wesley
Nope not really, the one thing that has changed is that I can no longer use
the swipe left to go back command. Swiping forward still works.

